# Kimber super carry pro hd questions...



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

I'm considering buying one. I've never had a 1911 with a bushingless barrel. What are the pros and cons of that over a barrel bushing? I understand the need for a bushingless barrel on the ultras, but why do they have it on some of their pros (or all of them?), while my Dan wesson cbob has a bushing? Does the extra 1/4" barrel make the difference?
On the ambidextrous safety- I'd prefer just a left side safety. How hard would it be to find one to replace the factory part, and match the kimpro finish?
Are there any other quality 1911's out there that have the bobbed frame, aside from Ed brown or Dan wesson? For some reason, it really feels good in my hand. Basically, I want another gun very similar to my cbob, preferably American made.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not just get the *Valor Bobtail in the black finish*? It's an American Made gun.


----------

